# Stoudemire: "I was never taught defense"



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Knicks forward Amar'e Stoudemire says that he was never taught defense.
> 
> Stoudemire says defense is more a priority now for him than ever before in his career.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...ys_he_was_never_taught_defense/#ixzz16Wmzyv5a


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I find that........entirely plausible.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

D'Antoni took over in Amare's second year, Frank Johnson should get the blame as well. haha


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

Stoudemire is definitely putting in work this season and making the Knickerbockers something to smile about. Hopefully Carmelo's wife pushes him to come to NY, even if the Nets have more to trade.

Back to Stoudemire's defense, I think he is learning with the Knick defense and with D'Antoni coaching.


----------

